# Stillen Meet



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

Stillen meet was a blast. First big car meet i've ever been too. I have to say I was very impressed. I actually got to see other fixed up sentras. Damn and don't forget those 3zs, maximas, altimas, 280s, and the rest of the cars. Saw something interesting at the meet. First dyno was a Pontiac Firebird. To make a long story short, something blew in its engine, and they had to tow it away. Yeah and I would have to say the highlights of my day were seeing the NPM staff's cars. That was awesome and also the Hooters girls. Uhhh was anyone paying attention to them? Anyways, yeah and also my friend won an HKS Univeral Muffler from the raffle just by singing. LoL and he sold it to some guy with a 3z for $220. Well that was my day at the Stillen Meet.


----------

